# "Nightmare Revisited" with Amy Lee!



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

Here's a link to the new "Nightmare Revisited" album - -all the songs from Nightmare Before Christmas have been redone -- and Amy Lee of Evanescence sings "Sally's Song."

Disney Music


----------



## twidget722 (Aug 27, 2008)

I love the movie, but honestly I don't like most of the remade songs, although This is halloween by manson is really good but I heard that awhile ago. Made me feel old though when i realized i only knew a couple artists on the entire thing!


----------

